# Shop stool suggestions?



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I have one of these jobbies in the shop to rest my sit-upon upon:









The problem is that my tush starts going numb if I even THINK about sitting down on it. And the area to be supported is larger than the available real estate on that small top. (Yes, I did just say I have a big butt!)

While a nice shop stool is on the long list of projects to do, I have this stool now, and don't want to waste it. I'd like to modify it somehow to have a (much!) larger seat, and also add footrests.

Any ideas?


----------



## JoshIndy (Jun 22, 2010)

Add on a ball bearing plate (lazy susan type) then add a seat on top of that. I have one we bought from a lowes several years ago made like this but has the seat on top. We bought it on clearance to use at a drafting table. The seat added to the top is about 2" wider in each direction and has a small back (10" or so tall) and arms.

If you do this, you'll probably need to drill a hole or two into teh top so you can attach the screws to the bottom of the seat. You could just bypass the bearing plate and add a larger seat to it with some screws from the underside.

Here's a link to the closest example i could find online using a Google image search.
http://www.unfinishedbarstools.net/products/captains-bar-stool-30-inches.html

If interested i can take some detail pictures of how it's all attached?


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

They make a couple of really nice stools at SEARS. They say craftsman on them but the also swivel and some have backs. I have the tall ones with the round "cocktail" table (steel tubing) but I also use one I got from MAC TOOLS that is shorter to sit at my work bench.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought about adding a swivel, but then I realized that I often brace workpieces between me and the bench, so swiveling wouldn't work.

I'm thinking about just sitting down on a piece of plywood, tracing around my butt, cutting it out and screwing it on!!  Don't know if i have a scrap piece of plywood that big, though….


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I think that I would find an appropriate sized (you can do a glue up) piece of 6/4 or 8/4 hardwood and make a sculpted seat similar to the seat of a windsor chair.

Doc


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

Doc, I would LOVE to do that, but two things: I don't have (and can't afford to buy) any hardwood. All I have is scrap construction lumber at the moment. And I don't have the skill to carve a chair seat, nor would I even know where to start.


----------



## TimSelf (Sep 20, 2010)

I took a broken kitchen chair (legs broke) and attached it to the top of my stool. Just my .02


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

Tim, that's a great idea. I'll have to keep an eye out on Craigslist for a kitchen chair. I don't think I'd be allowed to take the legs off the ones in the kitchen right now


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a, roll around, office chair in my shop and have lowered many of the bench top type tools to make them all work while using that chair…..... Works well for me.


----------

